# Large road helmets



## speccy1 (29 Sep 2015)

What`s about? Anybody got one to sell on?

Looking to spend about £40 and happy to pay postage. Thanks


----------



## LocalLad (29 Sep 2015)

Not convinced I'd buy a second hand helmet, as wouldn't be sure if it was still sound..or is that paranoia?


----------



## Luddite Joe (29 Sep 2015)

I'm not so sure there are any helmets just for large roads.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2015)

Most manufacturers say the helmets only work for 3 years or so. Try a US manufacturer like Bell because they often do larger sizes - assuming this is to meet some competition rules. See www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-great-helmet-debate.187059/ otherwise.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2015)

How large?


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2015)

LocalLad said:


> Not convinced I'd buy a second hand helmet, as wouldn't be sure if it was still sound..or is that paranoia?


That and they can often be sweaty and stinky! Plenty of new options for around £40


----------



## AyJay (29 Sep 2015)

Couldn't find anything suitable at the Cycle Show (I've got a big head too!) so in desperation headed for Halfords. Tried several helmets on and the only one I found that felt comfortable and big enough was this http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...-indicator-bike-helmet-white-titanium-54-61cm
Maybe worth a look?


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2015)

Bit over budget (includes delivery and free returns). comes in a 59-62cm option and lots of colours http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kask-rapido-helmet/


----------



## broady (1 Oct 2015)

I use the Giro Indicator for my commuting helmet and getting on quite well with it. Chin strap becomes a bit loose every now and again, but I find that with every helmet


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2015)

@speccy1 how about a new giro savant on special 

http://www.highonbikes.com/giro-sav...341900829&mc_cid=41a0b8c358&mc_eid=c3632f09d4


----------



## speccy1 (2 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> @speccy1 how about a new giro savant on special
> 
> http://www.highonbikes.com/giro-sav...341900829&mc_cid=41a0b8c358&mc_eid=c3632f09d4


Bargain! Thanks Vickster, they are a nice lid too, think I`ll have one


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2015)

@speccy1 if you've not already ordered, they also have this at 60% off albeit limited colours in large 
http://www.highonbikes.com/clothing/helmets-road/giro-saros-road-bike-cycling-helmet.html


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Oct 2015)

LocalLad said:


> Not convinced I'd buy a second hand helmet, as wouldn't be sure if it was still sound..or is that paranoia?



It is certainly good advice never to buy a second hand helmet


----------

